# honey super and potential wax moth issue



## farmerjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Today while going through my friend's hive, we discovered that wax moth had destroyed the two hive bodies. The honey super however was untouched and we could not find any wax moth larva. We promptly removed the super and and after getting the bees out put the super, frames and all in the fridge until extraction time. To me this should be suitable. Anyone have some ideas, suggestions..?

Thanks,


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't put it in the fridge, that's the perfect temp to make the honey turn to sugar more quickly! Freezer is good, fridge is a no-no. Putting in the freezer will kill any wax moth larva and eggs as well. When ready to extract, take it out into a warm room for a day before extracting to warm the honey back up again for an easy job.


----------

